# Drupalseite nur ab und zu erreichbar



## Johannes7146 (15. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

zu meinem Problem.
Ich habe auf meinem VServer (1GB Ram, 1GB Swap) mehrere Seiten abgelegt.
Als Webserver nutze ich den Apachen.

Es sind 2 Seiten die Drupal als CMS einsetzen, eine die Wordpress einsetzt und eine die statisch nur aus HTML besteht.

Bis auf eine Drupal-Seite sind alle Seiten sehr performant erreichbar.
Auf diese Seite würd über 2 Domains verwiesen. (einmal mit ö und einmal mit oe in der url).
Egal unter welcher URL ich sie aufrufen, die Browser läuft irgendwann in einen Timeout.

Wenn ich dann mal einfach 5 Minuten warte, ist die Seite wieder erreichbar. Ohne das ich den Apachen neu gestartet habe oder sonst irgendetwas gemacht habe.

Wenn ich einen anderen Dienst z.b: FTP über die Domain anspreche ist dieser erreichbar. Es gibt also nur ein Problem mit der HTTP-Erreichbarkeit für eine Domain.

Weder in der error.log vom apachen noch in der syslog finde ich Anhaltspunkte für das Verhalten.

Hat jemand hierfür eine Erklärung?


----------

